

Ask HN: At what time and how frequently do you visit HN? - hajrice

At what time do you visit HN? How frequently do you visit HN?<p>I usually visit HN around 1PM(EST) and around 2-3 times a day.
======
alain94040
7 times a day? It's a great place to find out the latest news, check the
comment count to know what's really interesting, and only then click on the
articles.

------
eraad
7 days a week, first thing in the morning and multiple times during the day.
It´s addictive.

Sometimes I even get to HN for inspiration when stuck in a project/problem.

~~~
dzlobin
I'm on the same schedule.

------
anigbrowl
In between checking email and Google News. I don't have a regular schedule as
I'm freelance.

------
swolchok
This seems best answered by server logs.

